# Scottgm Vs Silver Corsa (05) - Full Paint Correction Detail



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone :wave:

This is my first showroom post so apologies if it aint good.

The car in question is my own 2005 Vauxhall Corsa Design, which I got for my 18th 

I use the car everyday going to and from uni and it usually gets washed once a week, therefore it doesn't get too dirty.

The detail was carried out at my aunties garage and since I had to fill the car with all my stuff, I never bothered with the interior, ill do it next week

I'm quite camera happy so there's about 50+ pics..

Starting at 7am…The initial state of the car…




























Quite grubby looking..










Still showing some protection (Megs 16 applied at the end of January)










Onto the wash process :

Foamed using CYC Foam Lance & Super Snow Foam










Left to dwell for 5 mins










Foam doing its job










Car rinsed then all shuts, gaps, badges etc cleaned using Megs APC (10:1) & Brushes










Wheels Cleaned using CG Citrus Degreaser (5:1) & Various Brushes










Car then cleaned using 2 bucket method, Sheepskin Wash Mitt and Dodo Juice Sour Power Shampoo (Wash bucket isn't dirty, just the pic)



















Buckets after wash










Car was then taken into the garage and clayed using Sonus Green Clay & ONR for Lube, Not many tar spots so no need for tardis today.



















Clay after whole car, not too bad










Car was then dried using a poorboys waffle weave towel, Most people would be happy with the car like this… but im not most people :lol:









Car was then masked up using 3M tape










After that I took paint readings from the entire car. Paint was fairly consistent all round, no signs of repair work. Although I know the car has had a new bonnet about 2 years ago.

Bonnet was around 105 - 120um


















entire car was around 105 - 125um , with the odd thicker area




























although edges of the bonnet were a little thin, with readings around 80um










Then it was time for a break… omm nom nom…










After a bite to eat it was time to have a look at some of the defects. Mainly just light swirls, which are not easy to see on a silver car, never mind photograph.




































Time to begin the correction, Makita Rotary using Menzerna 203s on a Green (polishing) Lake county removed most of the defects, with 3M Fast Cut Plus needed for a few marks, mainly a RDS on one of the doors.

Car was then refined with Menzerna 85RE on a Finishing Pad

Wanted to crack on with the work so not many pics during the correction process

theres me hard at work…



















Some before and after pics…

Top of boot / roof Before










After One hit with 203s










Roof before









After










And a 50/50, Left side corrected, right not










Fully corrected










Used the DA to quickly go over the front bumper but its like stone chip city so didn't put too much effort into it. Thinking about getting it re-sprayed.

Anyway… much more irn bru and another sandwich later and its now about 2am so I took the car back out the garage and foamed it again to get rid off all the polishing dust.










When I rinsed the foam I was surprised to see some crazy beading










Anyway, I took the car back into the garage and dried it off again. 
Then applied a coat of Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Prime and left it for 10 minutes










then applied 3 coats of Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jett with 30 minutes between each coat , then a final wipe down with Acrylic Gloss.










In between each coat I attended to other jobs. I polished up the glass using G | Techniq G4 Glass polish and then applied 2 coats of G1 to The windscreen and one coat to the rest of the windows.

I then cleaned up my grubby looking exhaust using my latest purchase, the Britemax metal twins. very impressed with them.

















.

Tyres and trim were dressed with AutoSmart High Style.

Finally finished up around 5am, heres some finished pics just as the sun was coming up… 


















Heres some pics the following day after some much needed sleep…



























































































Those of you with hawk eyes will have noticed that I also removed the rub strips from the doors… wasn't a fan of them so they came off.

Thanks for reading

Scott.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

nice work Scott, 
But working to 5am!  the results show :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

5AM :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Now that's dedication. Car looks fantastic, well done matey


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow I admire your work ethic, your aunties neighbours must have thought a mad man was on the loose foaming a car in the middle of the night


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work i couldn't do a all nighter must be the age getting to me :lol:


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely job Mate. admire the dedication. Nice pictures, and plenty of them.....i made a cup of coffee whilst waiting for them all to load up :lol:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Good work, I have the same car, best colour and ofcourse............... 5 doors ftw.


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Good effort mate specially the 5am finish ! Once my new order appears ill be doing the same all be it not at that time in the morning !


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

22 straight hours??

thats love...


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work, it looks very smart now!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That really is dedication big time! Well done mate!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wow! looks very smart and tidy after, looks good without the side strips now, made a big difference! the write-up was really good aswel, like a pro write-up lots of pictures and described well


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is dedication. Fantastic work, it looks spot on. Love the pics too. :thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing work! Working the whole night until 5am is sort of freakin' sick...:lol:

But, as we can see, it's worth the effort. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great effort capturing the swirls on a silver car. :thumb:

All the top gear, with all the best results. Credit to you. 

Any plans for the car?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job, some commitment that, I think my latest has been aorund the 2 mark but 5 is outrageous, well done.

Love the trim removal though need to be even more careful not to get dings now.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Danny B said:


> nice work Scott,
> But working to 5am!  the results show :thumb:


Thanks 

dont have access to a garage all the time so had to take advantage of the opertunity



fozzy said:


> 5AM :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Now that's dedication. Car looks fantastic, well done matey


Thanks 



deano_uk said:


> Wow I admire your work ethic, your aunties neighbours must have thought a mad man was on the loose foaming a car in the middle of the night


haha thanks  the houses are a fair distance apart so im ok :lol:



-tom- said:


> fantastic work i couldn't do a all nighter must be the age getting to me :lol:


lol



Phil23 said:


> Lovely job Mate. admire the dedication. Nice pictures, and plenty of them.....i made a cup of coffee whilst waiting for them all to load up :lol:


cheers mate

lol, i like taking photos.



Jamie-O said:


> Good work, I have the same car, best colour and ofcourse............... 5 doors ftw.


yup silver all the way 



BioHzrd said:


> Good effort mate specially the 5am finish ! Once my new order appears ill be doing the same all be it not at that time in the morning !


thanks mate 
ive still got about half of my G1 left after doing the whole car. aint the easiest product to apply but results have been good so far.

you got your bumper sorted yet?



lemkey said:


> 22 straight hours??
> 
> thats love...


yeh! as above, i took advantage of having the garage for the day.. and night lol.



FrazzleTC said:


> Excellent work, it looks very smart now!


Thank you 


peanut1 said:


> That really is dedication big time! Well done mate!


Cheers!



ant_s said:


> wow! looks very smart and tidy after, looks good without the side strips now, made a big difference! the write-up was really good aswel, like a pro write-up lots of pictures and described well


Thanks mate, that means a lot 

Yeh they've been bugging me since i got the car, finally got a chance to take them off. Made polishing easier also.



Gaz W said:


> That is dedication. Fantastic work, it looks spot on. Love the pics too. :thumb:


Cheers mate 



Bensenn_GER said:


> Amazing work! Working the whole night until 5am is sort of freakin' sick...:lol:
> 
> But, as we can see, it's worth the effort. :thumb:


thanks! Yeh it wasnt easy but im happy with the outcome 



amiller said:


> Great effort capturing the swirls on a silver car. :thumb:
> 
> All the top gear, with all the best results. Credit to you.
> 
> Any plans for the car?


Thanks mate 

Took a few attempts getting the light correct.

Not too sure, ive got a set of SXI Alloys but they need new tyres & a refurb.
Might attempt it myself, i love a good challenge lol.
Apart from that, nothing really. Fitted HIDs a few weeks ago.



ALANSHR said:


> Nice job, some commitment that, I think my latest has been aorund the 2 mark but 5 is outrageous, well done.
> 
> Love the trim removal though need to be even more careful not to get dings now.


Thanks you 

yeh ano, im quite cautious and my mates respect the fact i love my car so they treat it with care whenever they're in it.



Christian6984 said:


> nice work, looks fantastic :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning! Looks not bad for a Corsa! 


But seriously that is some major dedication there. Kept on having to remind myself it wasnt a pro write up! :lol:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Stunning! Looks not bad for a Corsa!
> 
> But seriously that is some major dedication there. Kept on having to remind myself it wasnt a pro write up! :lol:


Himmin!! lol

Cheers mate 

When we gonna see a write up on your mini?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Himmin!! lol
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> When we gonna see a write up on your mini?


Em.......its kinda not in detail ready state atm......it has no front end, wheels or interior and has no paint! :lol: Currently in project state. Will do a writeup on my new polo though. :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats dedication for you, 5am finish! Well worth it when you see the finished article though :thumb:

Pics taken on Greyhope Road past the battery?


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

22 hours! Wow mate thats dedication! and the results certainly prove that :thumb:

Your neighbours must have been thinking of calling the nut house! lol


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

gdgd work there scott and can see why u stayed till 5 in the morning not satisfied till its finished haha. luving the pics in the morning. just need to get some more tools for my self and get back into it after my exams and get my pay sorted out lol ( filpping work Grrr haha)


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Em.......its kinda not in detail ready state atm......it has no front end, wheels or interior and has no paint! :lol: Currently in project state. Will do a writeup on my new polo though. :thumb:


oh i see lol

didnt know you had a polo, thought it was just the mini.

what colour you gonna get it sprayed?



cotter said:


> Thats dedication for you, 5am finish! Well worth it when you see the finished article though :thumb:
> 
> Pics taken on Greyhope Road past the battery?


Thanks mate.

Ye just in the car park near the light house, wasnt the greatest day to be taking pics but ah well.



Drakey said:


> 22 hours! Wow mate thats dedication! and the results certainly prove that :thumb:
> 
> Your neighbours must have been thinking of calling the nut house! lol


Cheers mate.

Did it at my aunties house just past ellon, neighbours are a little walk away so it aint too bad 



EthanCrawford said:


> gdgd work there scott and can see why u stayed till 5 in the morning not satisfied till its finished haha. luving the pics in the morning. just need to get some more tools for my self and get back into it after my exams and get my pay sorted out lol ( filpping work Grrr haha)


Thanks mate 

Took about an hour to mask the thing up lol. then theses the waiting time between the coats of Jeffs Werkstat, etc etc

Hope your car is still swirl free?

Did you get your G220 btw?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> oh i see lol
> 
> didnt know you had a polo, thought it was just the mini.
> 
> what colour you gonna get it sprayed?


Aye bought a 6n2 Polo a week ago sunday for when the mini is off the road. :thumb: Staying same colour as its dam rare (Only two in UK to my knowledge) and I like it.  But I shall stop spamming up your thread haha!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

scottgm said:


> thanks mate
> ive still got about half of my G1 left after doing the whole car. aint the easiest product to apply but results have been good so far.
> 
> you got your bumper sorted yet?


My Gtech stuff should be here Wednesday and hopefully all my new Pdas will be too 

Bumpers sorted still not 100% but more 90% so really cant be arsed dealing with them again so gonna leave it as is


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Aye bought a 6n2 Polo a week ago sunday for when the mini is off the road. :thumb: Staying same colour as its dam rare (Only two in UK to my knowledge) and I like it.  But I shall stop spamming up your thread haha!


Nice!

Wanna see you mini when its finished!



BioHzrd said:


> My Gtech stuff should be here Wednesday and hopefully all my new Pdas will be too
> 
> Bumpers sorted still not 100% but more 90% so really cant be arsed dealing with them again so gonna leave it as is


Good stuff, what pads did you order?

90% is mostly likely 100% to everyone else :lol:


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

scottgm said:


> Good stuff, what pads did you order?
> 
> 90% is mostly likely 100% to everyone else :lol:


Hex Logic pads mate.

Yeah maybe but im a picky **** when it comes to my cars !


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

22 straight hours.. thats mad. especially love the snowfoam pic with the site lights out! so you got a PTG then?

Nice photography btw, HIDs are looking great


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

BioHzrd said:


> Hex Logic pads mate.
> 
> Yeah maybe but im a picky **** when it comes to my cars !


cool, let me know how they are... was thinking of getting some. Just ordered some more 3M pads 

I don't blame you!

Thinking about getting my "stone chip city" bumper re-sprayed.



alan_mcc said:


> 22 straight hours.. thats mad. especially love the snowfoam pic with the site lights out! so you got a PTG then?
> 
> Nice photography btw, HIDs are looking great


Thanks mate 

Yeh ano, but don't always have access to the garage.

Got the gauge from a guy off here


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Nice!
> 
> Wanna see you mini when its finished!


No bother. :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Jamie-O said:


> Good work, I have the same car, best colour and ofcourse............... 5 doors ftw.


I knew you'd be in here Jay! Can't beat an SRi in SS3 though can you? Haha.

Good work though mate. I'll try and find some pics of mine after I'd detailed it. They do look the best when clean. I was well impressed with your exhaust then, came out really well!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> I knew you'd be in here Jay! Can't beat an SRi in SS3 though can you? Haha.
> 
> Good work though mate. I'll try and find some pics of mine after I'd detailed it. They do look the best when clean. I was well impressed with your exhaust then, came out really well!


You know me too well  lol

Star Silver 3 is a win =)


----------



## Marxus (Apr 20, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> ... especially love the snowfoam pic with the site lights out! ...


+1 !

Nice correction!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Cracking pics Scott! 
May I know what lens were you using?


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice job Scott:thumb::argie:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Marxus said:


> +1 !
> 
> Nice correction!


Thanks :thumb:



fishbonezken said:


> Cracking pics Scott!
> May I know what lens were you using?


Thank you

The process shots were all with the standard 18-55mm and some of the afters were shot with a 28mm f/2.8 lens 



Theval said:


> Nice job Scott:thumb::argie:


Cheers


----------



## jaydubveedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Ca't believe you stayed up until 5am that's immense!

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

jaydubveedub said:


> Ca't believe you stayed up until 5am that's immense!
> 
> Nice work :thumb:


Thanks mate. me either, just wanted to get everything done while i had the chance!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

scottgm said:


> cool, let me know how they are... was thinking of getting some. Just ordered some more 3M pads
> 
> I don't blame you!
> 
> Thinking about getting my "stone chip city" bumper re-sprayed.


More hassle than its worth mate cost you £200 and within 6 months your bak where you started !


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ever considered that stone chip guard film stuff?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Ever considered that stone chip guard film stuff?


Yeh a film wrap?

could be quite expensive by the time i get it re-sprayed then wrapped.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Real dedication shown working through the night but its paid off!

Really superb finish you got!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's dedication. The results show it too:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fab detail, write up and pictures!:thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Real dedication shown working through the night but its paid off!
> 
> Really superb finish you got!





carrera2s said:


> Fab detail, write up and pictures!:thumb:





spitfire said:


> That's dedication. The results show it too:thumb:


Thanks all


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Pics are back up now!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Scott.... where you based??
:thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

KKM said:


> Nice work Scott.... where you based??
> :thumb:


Thanks 

Summerhill, Aberdeen

you?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning job, very impressed. Excellent job on the write-up as well.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics & write up Scott :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Looks great :thumb:





03OKH said:


> Nice pics & write up Scott :thumb:





Andy. said:


> Stunning job, very impressed. Excellent job on the write-up as well.


Thank you , means a lot


----------

